# Templates for invoices and proposals anyone?



## FramerKMC (Feb 24, 2011)

We are Mac users and so far we use Microsoft Project Gallery for our templates but is not easy to customize. Most Software offer a plain looking templates like Quickbooks, you can't put your logo or change the colors -if any.
I've looking everywhere without luck. How you guys do?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

My contracts are in Word still, easy to customize and my jobs vary so greatly I need a lot of room there.

Quickbooks for invoices and proposals. I have my logo on them and fully customized them with my fonts and layout. They look just like all of my other documentation.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

FramerKMC said:


> We are Mac users and so far we use Microsoft Project Gallery for our templates but is not easy to customize. Most Software offer a plain looking templates like Quickbooks, you can't put your logo or change the colors -if any.
> I've looking everywhere without luck. How you guys do?


------------------------

http://community.intuit.com/posts/customize-invoice-for-qb-2010-for-mac

The above link should answer your question. I haven't used Quickbooks on a Mac for sometime; on Windows it is a straightforward process.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Everything I've heard says if you want Quickbooks you use Windows. QB on Mac is subpar by all reports I've seen.


----------



## FramerKMC (Feb 24, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the link. I'll take a look to QB then. Our stationary, including invoices look pretty neat. We use a layout that shows color gradients, logo and different borders. That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm new to Quickbooks and just started using the 2011 pro version. I still have a lot to learn, but one cool feature if you have a version from 2009 and up is that you can include a link at the bottom of your invoice (when you send it by email) to have the client pay over the web. I just used it and had payment the next day with it actually in my account after one full day. It only costs 50 cents per transaction, no monthly fees, set up fees, etc... It's free for the client. I think you can take credit cards for additional fees.

Here is the link: Intuit PaymentNetwork :thumbsup:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Quickbooks allows you to add your logo and own colors.


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

I have been using "Invoice to go" on my iPhone for a while now. Makes beautiful invoices. Purchase orders. Estimates. Keeps great record of date due and balance owing. 

I am pretty sure there is an app for home computer as well.


----------



## FramerKMC (Feb 24, 2011)

Leafan said:


> I have been using "Invoice to go" on my iPhone for a while now. Makes beautiful invoices. Purchase orders. Estimates. Keeps great record of date due and balance owing.
> 
> I am pretty sure there is an app for home computer as well.


How disappointing, they are still developing the software for Mac. The only way is running windows in my Mac using Parallel, that's a pain in the neck 

I want pretty templates, totally customizable. I'll keep looking. 
Thank you guys :thumbsup:

Sikiu


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

FramerKMC said:


> How disappointing, they are still developing the software for Mac. The only way is running windows in my Mac using Parallel, that's a pain in the neck
> 
> I want pretty templates, totally customizable. I'll keep looking.
> Thank you guys :thumbsup:
> ...


So then I guess you should just get an iPhone and an iPad. Lol. 


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

FramerKMC said:


> ...
> I want pretty templates, totally customizable. I'll keep looking.
> Thank you guys :thumbsup:
> 
> Sikiu


You may want to take a look at FreshBooks.

There are also designers out there that will design a template for you that matches whatever you want. You may be able to do it yourself with illustration or page layout s/w if you are skilled in the area. Create a PDF form with editable fields and you can have everything you want.

Please consider that there is a slight chance you're putting too much thought into it. You have a good website, your customers like your work -- I doubt they give the specific appearance of your invoices much thought.


----------

